# medicals



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all,

We had our medicals today! Not as worrying as we had built them up to be at all. The Doctor and nurses were great...so far everything is ok...under all the magic numbers...doc said if we don't get a call by Wed evening all is fine re bloods etc...so fingers crossed for us!

I know that it's not all done at this point but feels good to have got a bit closer....


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

Good luck, we had great medicals done even though not perfect when ours came back we had no problems. If you have an agent sending them check that they do it in time we had to get ours resigned as went over.


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice....we haven't got an agent, just doing it ourselves to save money...no phone call today so fingers crossed we'll hear nothing tom - doc said if we don't get call by tom evening all our bloods are within the range...others than this, just waiting for hubby's police check and my professional registration....then we can submit for work to residency visa...

Also submit EOI so fingers crossed we'll bu picked next selection which I think is Tom as we have 140 points and a job offer! Should be good to submit ITA straight off as have everything for WTR visa already! 


All fingers crossed...feels so close yet so far!


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

hopers7 said:


> Thanks for the advice....we haven't got an agent, just doing it ourselves to save money...no phone call today so fingers crossed we'll hear nothing tom - doc said if we don't get call by tom evening all our bloods are within the range...others than this, just waiting for hubby's police check and my professional registration....then we can submit for work to residency visa...
> 
> Also submit EOI so fingers crossed we'll bu picked next selection which I think is Tom as we have 140 points and a job offer! Should be good to submit ITA straight off as have everything for WTR visa already!
> 
> ...


Yay! It's we'd evening and no call...so bloods and X-ray okay! Fingers crossed for the next step!


----------



## Jimaba (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations on what was the most stressful part of the application process for me. The doctor was unhappy with my cholesterol the first time I came in and made we wait three months and come in again. Luckily I'd gotten it under control before returning and was checked off! 

Best of luck on the rest of the process though!


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Jimaba said:


> Congratulations on what was the most stressful part of the application process for me. The doctor was unhappy with my cholesterol the first time I came in and made we wait three months and come in again. Luckily I'd gotten it under control before returning and was checked off!
> 
> Best of luck on the rest of the process though!


Thanks....defo the most stressful part as when we started we were both over BMi and waist measurement but worked very very hard to get under which we were by a bit....obviously there is a chance the doc just forgot to call as he's on holiday from today but we'll know soon enough when we get the cert...

We're still keeping up the good work as feel so much better and the medical has spurred us on!

Glad you managed to get cholesterol under control before the 3 months....a delay for something like that is what we are dreading as I have a job offer and start date end Oct! Fingers crossed!


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Good news, have medical certs now...all bloods within the range so fingers crossed for no referrals!


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Great news! Best of luck on getting settled here. We are in Rotorua if you need an info of help


----------



## sharpshooter (Oct 8, 2012)

I did my medicals on 21st March and till now it is not uploaded. When I checked with the hospital they said that they have already uploaded the results. But the status on my online application doesn't reflect that. Had anyone faced this issue? Is there any way to check where the issue is i.e. at the hospital side or the ehealth portal side?

Please throw some light on this.

Thanks


----------

